# Power tool Junkie Question



## UpComingBuilder (Dec 9, 2008)

I read alot of reviews for power tools all the time.

Some table saws say this one is great but don't try to cut a piece bigger than 16'' wide. And blah blah, some good reviews some bad reviews.

I want to buy power tools just to save up as I go along, I do some side jobs for my family and IM SICK of borrowing them.

I just want to know what brands I should look into. I have DeWALT circular saw and palm sander now.

But those werent too much money. Its the drills, table saws, and miter saws I'm worried about spending with considering they are a wallet in itself.

I wouldn't use them so much now, but after school I will be. What brands should I get, where should I buy them, what should i Look for when I purchase them? 

I love DeWALT but I recentley have been looking at Hitachi power tools. They're expensive but If its worth the money then I would buy them. Anything helps guys.

When you do buy power tools is there any thing I should do to keep them working well? Like using power tool oil etc?

Sorry if its alot, I just want some replies since you guys have been doing stuff like this for years and know what kinds are worth it.


----------



## CareBear (Nov 3, 2007)

IMO you are probably not optimizing your tool collection by sticking with a single brand. Some makers do better with some tools than others. Despite stories that you hear from disgruntled people, most of the well-known tool makers are good and make quality products most of the time. Read user and professional reviews. Read the user reviews in particular with a critical mind, as some users have one problem and proceed to attempt to make the tool or its maker the devil. 

That being said, here are some well-known best bets (there are other fine options):

jigsaw: Bosch
cordless drill: Hitachi (they have some of the best batteries and a lot of power). Ditto for impact drill/driver.
table saw: Bosch. DeWalt for more portable version.
miter saw: Milwaukee
bench grinder: any
hand planer: DeWalt
corded drill: Bosch
worm circular saw: Ridgid, Skil
circular saw: Milwaukee
orbital sander: Ridgid
belt Sander: Somebody tell me; I need a new one.

There are a lot more tools to be covered, but I don't feel as confident about a making simple statements about a lot of them.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Their are a couple problems with this plan of buy now, use later...

1.) the warranty clock begins ticking the day you buy it, not when you start using it. 
2.) tecnology, features, and prices change quickly. Todays $500 miter saw could be $300 next year
3.) Cordless batteries sometimes lose life from sitting around unused

if it were me, I'd look for deals now and buy some cheaper stuff to get started with, and upgrade once you get done with school. You will save a ton of money in the short term, and have time to figure out which features are most important to you. I would check out craigs list, garage sales etc. Keep an eye out whenever you are at Lowes or depot, I've picked up some AMAZING closeout deals in those stores. This will also expose you to several differnet brands


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My 3/8" drill & sawzall are Dewalt, 1/2" drill, 12" plunge mitre saw & circular saw are Rigid, Jigsaw, palm sander & grinder are Makita, (2) Table saws are craftsmen (should have bought better) + belt sander - I use the older saw to cut junk wood up
Router - no name brand
Powershot Pro stapler + a manual stapler
Another palm sander is B&D
Another jigsaw is a shopmate
Drill press is Ryobi
Wet/dry vac is a hoover
Another dry vac is really old - Home N Shop - by Sears Roebuck
I probably have more kickin around

I don't have single battery operated tool
Most of the tools I have are 6-7 years old - since buying this house
The Rigid skil saw is like 10x better then my old B&D


Older dead tools: haven't thrown them out - sometimes they offer a trade in discount
Craftman sawzall, B&D skil saw

So I wouldn't run out & buy tools unless you need them
Another problem is storage, renting Apts growing up there wasn't any room in many places for a lot of storage

I think everything I bought was either on sale or I had a 10% off coupon
I haven't performed any real maintenance on any of them, keep them clean & away from water/moisture


----------

